# Need 2.1 speaker around 4.5k



## anaklusmos (Aug 16, 2014)

I am looking for a 2.1 speaker set to replace the F&D F680 that I had till a few months back.
I simply loved the sound of the F680, and I am looking for overall good quality sound, mostly for music and movies. So I am not much interested in speakers like the Swans M10, as I have heard about their lack of bass. Bass should be punchy and the powerful, not that should not be the only aspect of sound that the speakers have.
As I said earlier, I simply loved the sound from the F680, and also the smaller things like small footprints of the satellite speakers, a long wire for the additional volume control, etc. 
A remote addon may be good, but I dont care about features like USB , FM radio, as the speakers will always be connected to either a TV, PS3 or PC.
Any input is appreciated.

PS: I can extend my budget to even upto 6k, but only if I really am convinced


----------



## sudhir_3193 (Aug 17, 2014)

go for edifier c2 @ 3800rs or c2 plus @ 6000rs at snapdeal, whichever fits budget.


----------



## anaklusmos (Aug 17, 2014)

not really a fan of the extra amp that is being given with it, plus it consumes a lot of desk space, which I am a bit hesitant to give away.


----------



## mayanksharma (Aug 19, 2014)

Look for these:
1. Philips SPA5300
2. Corsair SP2200
3. Sony SRS DB-500 (this might stretch your budget to 8-9K, but they're the best in what they do!)


----------



## Desmond (Aug 19, 2014)

sudhir_3193 said:


> go for edifier c2 @ 3800rs or c2 plus @ 6000rs at snapdeal, whichever fits budget.



I got mine for around 4.5k. But I bought from ebay.

Also, AFAIK, the C2 is out of production and therefore they would be harder to find now.


----------



## anaklusmos (Aug 22, 2014)

no more ideas/ suggestions?


----------



## anaklusmos (Aug 24, 2014)

BUMP!!
Need help guys, i'm tired to watching movies on my headphones all the time


----------



## anaklusmos (Aug 26, 2014)

Shameless BUMP!! 
Come on guys, im willing to spend even more money, upto 8k. Now suggest me something!!!!!


----------



## rouble (Aug 26, 2014)

Do you want a 2.1 system only?


----------



## anaklusmos (Aug 27, 2014)

nothing more than that. Not interested in 4.1 or anything like that. Too many satellites will just consume space and i dont really have much.
2.1 or maybe 2.0, though I don't have good experiences with 2.0 systems


----------



## anaklusmos (Aug 29, 2014)

Almost 2 weeks and only 3 replies!!!
Please help guys, I really need the speakers ASAP


----------



## GhorMaanas (Aug 29, 2014)

you may get these. FM 'Sarath' had reviewed them long back here.
use some 15-20% off coupon. one-two such coupons are presently out for ebay.


----------



## anaklusmos (Aug 30, 2014)

since very few option shave been suggested, which among these 2: 
1. Sony SRS DB-500
2. Logitech z623

Any other suggestion still welcome

PS: Looked at the F&D A530U, looks good, though obviously in the same price bracket


----------



## anaklusmos (Sep 1, 2014)

Got tired of waiting and ordered the Logitech Z623 from Snapdeal


----------



## Minion (Sep 1, 2014)

^Good choice. congrats buddy on your purchase.


----------



## sanudigit (Sep 3, 2014)

Hi
I was following your thread a while back . Its sad that you have 14 replies but no solid leads .Anyways ,  A while back I had a lookout for a 2.1 speakers at a budget of 10K. Unfortunately I started to look for speakers in a bad time. I had my eyes on Klipsch Promedia / harman Kardon soundsticks III / Logitech z623. But all of them increased the prices in AUG 2014 .Now since you finally spend on z623 which is close to 11-12k in market did you think about Klipsch and harman . Anyways how is your Z623 treating you and how is snapdeal .I also had a budget of 5K but may be forced to double it to get a classy set of speakers. can you please give a short review on z623
Sanu


----------



## Minion (Sep 3, 2014)

^Klipsch are better in sound quality if you need more power then Z623 is for you skip harman kardon they looks good but sound quality is not upto mark.


----------



## Gollum (Sep 3, 2014)

I have Sony SRS D8
good punchy and clear sound.
Mids are a bit plasticky.


----------



## anaklusmos (Sep 3, 2014)

sanudigit said:


> Hi
> I was following your thread a while back . Its sad that you have 14 replies but no solid leads .Anyways ,  A while back I had a lookout for a 2.1 speakers at a budget of 10K. Unfortunately I started to look for speakers in a bad time. I had my eyes on Klipsch Promedia / harman Kardon soundsticks III / Logitech z623. But all of them increased the prices in AUG 2014 .Now since you finally spend on z623 which is close to 11-12k in market did you think about Klipsch and harman . Anyways how is your Z623 treating you and how is snapdeal .I also had a budget of 5K but may be forced to double it to get a classy set of speakers. can you please give a short review on z623
> Sanu



I got the speakers from Snapdeal for 9100 -some 1380 snapdeal cash I had left over from a previous purchase+ 5% cashback HDFC+ 2.5% from cashkaro, should cost me around 7k finally.
I am yet to receive the package, still 4 more days i think

I had my eye on the Klipsch, but they were out of budget, so did not ponder on them much


----------



## anaklusmos (Sep 7, 2014)

Currently very much pissed off, as my order was cancelled by Snapdeal, quoting stock unavailability, which seems convenient as the price increased by almost 50% just the day after I ordered the speakers. So are there any other options for me now?
The Logitech Z623 is available at India's First IT Online Shopping Store for almost the same price, ie 9k. Is it a reliable website?


----------



## anaklusmos (Sep 8, 2014)

BUMP!! Need help before the price hikes on all the websites


----------



## sudhir_3193 (Sep 10, 2014)

theitdepot is reliable you can go for it.


----------



## anaklusmos (Sep 11, 2014)

Ordered for 9.4k from Infibeam as Theitdepot was charging delivery fees, hope for a delivery this time


----------



## powerhoney (Sep 11, 2014)

anaklusmos said:


> Ordered for 9.4k from Infibeam as Theitdepot was charging delivery fees, hope for a delivery this time



Should have gone with theitdepot as infibeam are pertinent cheaters and quite unreliable... 

I bought my Edifier DA 5000 Pro's from theitdepot last month and their packaging was top class!!! 

Anyway, hope that infibeam deliver...


----------

